# PSD files in Lightroom



## h_ue (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello,


I could not import 5000 of psd files into Llightroom.
After my first importing of 3TB of files, I have got error message about some of psd files which does not have Maximize _Compatibility_ are not able to import.
So I opened some of them in Photoshop, check Maximize _Compatibility_ on then came back to Lightroom to import them again.
But it was still not possible...

Anybody knows about it?  Did I miss something???

many thanks,


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Aug 27, 2018)

My guess is your psd files are layered, not flattened files, and Lightroom (I believe, but will be corrected if I am wrong), cannot handle layered files.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 27, 2018)

Barry Schwartz said:


> My guess is your psd files are layered, not flattened files, and Lightroom (I believe, but will be corrected if I am wrong), cannot handle layered files.



I don't know about PSD files, as I only use Tiff. But almost all of the files I return from Lightroom from Photoshop are layered Tiffs. LR handles them very well. I just cannot work or see the layers in LR; I believe it flattens them by default, but maintains the original. I can make changes to these files, and continue to work with them. But I can still send the original tiff from LR back to PS, and see and work on the layers.


----------



## pknoot (Aug 27, 2018)

I use both PSD and TIFF out of Photoshop.  My Lightroom has no trouble importing the PSD files; the layers are preserved and the files open properly in Photoshop.  I have maximize compatibility on by default in Photoshop preferences.  I suspect there is something else going on.  Are these extremely large files?  You mention 5000 files taking up 3TB!  If so, that's an average file size of 600MB?  Is that what you have?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 27, 2018)

h_ue said:


> Hello,
> Anybody knows about it?  Did I miss something???
> many thanks,



My "simple" understanding is this- If you 'Save' a document from Photoshop and you have "Maximize compatibility" preference turned 'on', then Photoshop creates an embedded flattened layer within the layered file. It is this 'flattened' layer that Lightroom needs to display in the Library.   (This is similar to the embedded JPG layer that allows many programs, and camera, to display the contents of a raw file image)

To correct PSD images that will not load into Lightroom you will have to-
1.  Have the Photoshop preference set "Maximize compatibility"
2. Open a PSD file and make a slight change to the image
3. Re-save the file.

The important step is 2. You must make a change to the image, even something that will not be visible or change its appearance.
Now the way to do this for many files, is to create an Action in Photoshop with the 'slight' change, then run a Batch on a folder of the PSD files. This can automatically make a folder of images suitable for Lightroom. Scattered PSD files in multiple folders will make this a difficult problem, but if in one folder then one batch run will convert them all.


----------



## h_ue (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

thank you so much for answering me.
Sorry for the confusion.
In total I have 3 TB photo files including all kinds of formats, like tif, jpg, psd....
But 5000 psd images out of all of my photos, Lightroom could not import them.


After failing to do it many times,,, 
I threw the photoshop preference from library away, then restart photoshop. Then do it again what *I-See-Light* told me.
Then it works finally!

many thanks and have a nice day!!


----------

